# Meet Chaz



## St3wY (Feb 26, 2007)

This is Chaz. He's maybe 3 months old (not sure... pet store rat). He's very smart, and he loves me. Good thing, too, cuz when I got him and his brother, Splinter, Chaz would always run away from me... then Splinter died like many other pet store rats, so now I'm Chaz's best and only friend... soo sad I know, but no worries, he's got another buddy coming in a few days (currently in quarantine).


----------



## St3wY (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry those pics are so huge... I'm too lazy to resize them again...


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

yes the pics are big lol, VERY VERY cute little one though . So so cute!!!


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

love them, they're up close and personal!


----------

